# UPS - Seasonal Personal Vehicle Package Driver



## kmatt

I have an interview tomorrow for this - https://www.jobs-ups.com/job/watertown/seasonal-personal-vehicle-package-driver/1187/5605685

Does anyone have any idea what the pay is for this? It looks like we are paid as employees and I assume there is some kind of mileage reimbursement for the use of our cars. Anyone have any experience with it so far? It seems to be nationwide.


----------



## chamomiami

in Miami only driving UPS truck


----------



## Surgeio

I accepted this job today and fly to Honolulu on Tuesday for a physical and training. Here is the scoop:

$18.75/hr
Auto reimbursement at the standard IRS rate per mile (according to the route and established by Google Maps)
Overtime at 1.5x for anything over 8 hours per day and/or 40 hours per week
$5.00 per day cellphone device reimbursement fee for using my phone as the package scanner
$1,000.00 bonus to be paid in February 2018
Must become member of the Teamsters Union and pay dues (not sure of those fees yet)

Seems like a pretty good deal for 6 weeks of work although this will greatly limit my ability to drive for TNC during that time (there could be some big surge days during the upcoming Holliday season).


----------



## Fubernuber

Surgeio said:


> I accepted this job today and fly to Honolulu on Tuesday for a physical and training. Here is the scoop:
> 
> $18.75/hr
> Auto reimbursement at the standard IRS rate per mile (according to the route and established by Google Maps)
> Overtime at 1.5x for anything over 8 hours per day and/or 40 hours per week
> $5.00 per day cellphone device reimbursement fee for using my phone as the package scanner
> $1,000.00 bonus to be paid in February 2018
> Must become member of the Teamsters Union and pay dues (not sure of those fees yet)
> 
> Seems like a pretty good deal for 6 weeks of work although this will greatly limit my ability to drive for TNC during that time (there could be some big surge days during the upcoming Holliday season).


Do you know what their full time drivers make? It you knew you would call it what it is. The amazon/uber effect. If this crap works for ups they will quit hiring full time drivers and eventually they will replace them for uber drivers. Very sad what technology did to the working class


----------



## Uberdamsel

Hi is this job still availvle in houston, link doesn't seem ro take me there?


----------



## TBone

Surgeio said:


> I accepted this job today and fly to Honolulu on Tuesday for a physical and training. Here is the scoop:
> 
> $18.75/hr
> Auto reimbursement at the standard IRS rate per mile (according to the route and established by Google Maps)
> Overtime at 1.5x for anything over 8 hours per day and/or 40 hours per week
> $5.00 per day cellphone device reimbursement fee for using my phone as the package scanner
> $1,000.00 bonus to be paid in February 2018
> Must become member of the Teamsters Union and pay dues (not sure of those fees yet)
> 
> Seems like a pretty good deal for 6 weeks of work although this will greatly limit my ability to drive for TNC during that time (there could be some big surge days during the upcoming Holliday season).


I could be wrong but I don't believe they can force you to join or pay union dues any longer.


----------



## Surgeio

TBone said:


> I could be wrong but I don't believe they can force you to join or pay union dues any longer.


I signed a union card (not sure if it was truly voluntary or not, but I wasn't going to make waves). Regardless, I haven't paid dues, likely because of my status as a temporary worker.


----------



## the ferryman

Where do you live? Rent ain’t cheap out here!


----------



## Veju

I've been doing better on instacart as far as seasonal work. And I'm sure it's a lot easier on your car then all of that stopping and going. Yesterday pulled a 7 hour and averaged $31/h before expenses. Working a 12 today and expect be just as busy. Just my 2 cents.

I think parcel delivery with your primary transportation is a big mistake as far long term operating costs are concerned IMO.


----------

